# My Beautiful Golden just a few weeks before his death



## EilisMD

Hi friends, I found this footage of my beautiful Aonghus, who died last September. Always had a smile on his face. Thought I would put together a cute video, so please enjoy 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LED5GNyrQsc


----------



## Taylorsmum

Sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. Loved your video, you worded it perfectly to fit his facial expressions and to fit in with Tony belting back for treats !


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Such a beautiful tribute.
As I was watching your video my boy Sheldon watched it too
So sorry for your loss


----------



## DJdogman

Really great video! So sorry you have now lost your boy, what a great memory to have captured.


----------



## goldy1

This was adorable - I am so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy and his great personality shows in the video you made.


----------



## thomas&betts

EilisMD said:


> Hi friends, I found this footage of my beautiful Aonghus, who died last September. Always had a smile on his face. Thought I would put together a cute video, *so please enjoy *
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LED5GNyrQsc


Quite the laugh brother! Funny how well they get to know us, and we get know them. He was a sweet lookin old guy. Did you start the journey all over again with another pup (yet)? Best wishes and Thanks for the video. Brings back good memories!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. 

Loved your video, I hope it brings you comfort and lots of smiles whenever you watch it. 
He was a very special boy.


----------



## swishywagga

I am so very sorry for your loss. Your video was really cute.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so sorry for your loss..


----------



## goldlover68

What a nice looking boy he was! Thanks for sharing...I have a 10+ girl who looks similar to your boy, as she smiles also. She had a bout of mammary Cancer last year, but we caught it early and she has been fine for almost a year now.

They really never leave us as their love, smiles, and how they lived stay with us throughout our lives.

Best of luck,

Your other Golden was a top dog also....bet he/she helped you through your loss...


----------



## BuddyinFrance

So sorry for your loss. I watched the video, but without the sound.. what a lovely looking dog.. that great golden smile... and he clearly adored you as much as you adored him. All the best to you.


----------



## EilisMD

Thank you for all of the lovely comments and nice thoughts. I do miss him, but more than that, I am very grateful for every single moment I had with him as he was so full of unconditional love. Oh yes, "Tony", who is actually a girl named Faeden, has been the most amazing support to me since we lost Aonghus. I have to always remember that she lost him too and I have done my best to support her as well. Turns out we have been excellent for each other. What would I do without these beautiful beings in my life? I never want to find out. Have a great night and give your dog(s) a hug!


----------



## AnnieVA

Wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Jud

Sorry for your loss. My Cara passed in July. He was a real handsome fella!


----------



## jawad

feeling sad for your loss...


----------

